# New York Theatre Institute Investigated for Improper Spending of State Funds



## Footer (Apr 20, 2010)

For those of you who don't know, New York State has a fully state funded theatre in Albany. It's goal is to educated students about theatre. The state hand planned to cut their budget by 50% next year and totally the year after. 

Press Release: http://www.ig.state.ny.us/pdfs/Self-Dealing%20NYSTI%20Director's%20Improper%20Spending%20Topped%20$1%20Million.pdf

Full Report: http://www.ig.state.ny.us/pdfs/Report of Investigation of the New York State Theater Institute.pdf


> Self-Dealing NYSTI Director’s Improper Spending Topped $1 Million
> 
> State Inspector General Joseph Fisch found that New York State Theatre Institute (NYSTI)
> Producing Director Patricia Snyder repeatedly violated state laws on nepotism and used the state
> ...


----------



## Footer (May 8, 2010)

Update:

Paterson tells 6 NYSTI board members to resign - The Business Review (Albany):

> Gov. David Paterson today called for six of the New York State Theatre Institute’s seven board members to step down amid allegations that the nonprofit’s producing director steering $1 million of the state-supported institute’s funds to pay family members and support lavish expenses.
> Former NYSTI board Chairman David Morris, an attorney in Saratoga Springs, resigned Wednesday. The resignation came the same day that Morris’ fourth three-year term expired, and before Paterson announced plans to call for the board’s immediate resignation.
> Amy Casale, a music teacher in Herkimer County, resigned on Monday.
> Earlier this week, producing director Patricia Snyder started an unpaid leave of absence. She was replaced by David Bunce, a 26-year NYSTI veteran who was appointed by the board as the institute’s interim director.
> ...


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 31, 2011)

It's all better now.
$200,000 halts probe of NYSTI - Times Union


----------



## VCTMike (Aug 1, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> It's all better now.
> $200,000 halts probe of NYSTI - Times Union


 
Sucks. I know a few students that were caught up in that and couldn't complete coursework due to the issues.


----------

